# Good weekend



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

We've started work down on our land, moved the trailer down there, cleared off more trees, have the supplies to get the cabin started. We spent the weekend down there and the boys had a blast! Poor Woof ended up with a swollen face at the end of it from being eaten alive by black flies and mosqitos and was too tired to even crawl into his bunk. I had to carry him and he didn't budge an eyelid lol.









Have ball, will camp.









Good ol' snooze in the burn pile.









One happy Lab.









Not what I wanted you to retriever, sir.









Trying again.









Pulling rocks up.









Got it!









Oh, hi, I wasn't just rolling, no not me.









You know its hot when Woof decides to get in the water.









All 4 of my boys in our backyard.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

He learned that when Ranger came over he brought waves with him, and Woof doesn't do waves.









That's it, I'm done with you people.









Tried to give him some freedom by attaching him to Ranger. One excursion into deeper water and he was done. Of course Ranger outweights considerably and thus didn't budge.









Somebody is watching you Boone.









Got it all worked out, let Ranger get it and when he gets closer to shore steal it from him.









Quite proud of himself.

















Keeping an eye on things from the water.









Watching Ranger pull rocks up from the bottom.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God you live in a beautiful area. I'd die to have a place somewhere like that, it's just gorgeous. Just like your pup's. Thanks for the pic's your captions were really funny!
Boone is so funny, Mollie does the exact same thing, lets the other dog swim out and get the object, then she steals it when they get close to shore! I love Boone, he's a sweetheart.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Best part is there are no neighbours. Its cabin country, so really we have neighbours but only for a month or two out of the year. Nice and peaceful, Boone's anxiety has gone way down out here which is another big plus. Its funny, Boone has no issue with swimming out to get an object, but why should he if another dog will do it for him? While I don't condone the breeding of mixed breeds I just love the shepherd/acd mix. I've met one other in person and it was very similar to Boone minus the anxiety issues.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the pictures. Looks like nice country for the dogs to play in.

What, does Woof run away if you let him off the leash? You would think out there he would learn to stick around a little.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Woof runs off and while he always comes back within a few hours it only takes once for him to get hit by a car or to get stuck in a snare. Any little animal he sees he'll chase and gets what I can only describe as tunnel vision. We're building a fenced in area for him so he doesn't have to be on a tie out and we go to a little island where he can be off leash safely and not take off since he refuses to swim. We also when we can attach him to Ranger so he can venture out farther in places I really don't want to walk.

Yes we'll be living down there all year long, live in the trailer while we build the cabin, live in the cabin while we build the house and then convert the cabin to a garage. We'll also be building a grooming/boarding kennel.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Dream life!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great photos, looks like they had a blast!


----------

